# Bed rails...Lag bolts?



## 12strings

Are Lag-bolts screwed into the end-grain of bed rails a good method for attaching them? It seems llike I have seen and heard of this being done…but it doesn't seem to fit the fact that most people consider screwing into end-grain to be an inferior joint.

Would such a joint get weak over time, especially if it was dis-assembled a few times? Tendancy to strip-out?

(I'm assuming here that a proper pilot hole was drilled).

Would it be better to inset a cross-grained dowel on the inside of the bed rail for the lag to grab onto? or just plan a different type of joint altogether?


----------



## scotsman9

Bed bolts and bed frame hardware are relatively inexpensive. e.g.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40445&cat=3,40842,41269


----------



## NiteWalker

It would weaken over time. +1 for bed bolts.


----------



## crank49

The cross dowels would be much better than end grain. That's how I attached the short stretchers on my work bench and they have held tight for 3 years now. I used 1-1/4" diameter maple dowels.

But bed bolts are probably better, or at least as good and a lot easier.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks

Spend the big money for bed bolts. Lag bolts will strip out in end grain. If you go with lag bolts, definitely put a cross grain dowel in.

Depending on the thickness of your rails, you might be able to inset a dowel from the inside of the rail and not have it show from the outside of the bed.


----------



## BillWhite

Bed bolts for sure.
Bill


----------



## Loren

No.

Confirmats might be better.

You can use standard carriage bolts and square nuts
but drilling a hole in the back of the rail for access to 
each nut. I'd leave 1/4" of material after drilling and
with 1/4" carriage bolts 3/4" rails seems to thin -
I'd go with 7/8" plus which generally means getting 
good 5/4 stock for an 80" rail.

An alternative is tension rods running 2 to a rail in
grooves. My workbench is built this way, more or
less (got the idea from Lee Valley), and it's the most
solid joinery under racking you can ask for.


----------



## sprucegum

I have used the method described by Loren incorporated with a tendon on the end of the rail inserted into a mortise in the post. A very solid method. I used 8/4 for the rail planed to 6/4 with a 1"x4" tendon.


----------

